# White Slug Like Creatures All Over My Glass!



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

This morning i looked at the glass and there were a collection of empty brown sacks or eggs along the glas, possibly 20.

I looked closer and there were little slug like animals moving fairly fast along the glass, they were around 1mm long and white. They also didnt slide along but get short and long over and over! I cant focus to take a photo but some of the fish were having a nip. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

I suppose there's a chance they are recently hatched fry - (what fish do you have in the tank?) but my guess would be flukes. The ones I've had in the past were more brownish than white, but I've seen the white ones completely infecting several tanks at the crappy huge pet box store (PetCo, specifically.) I wouldn't purchase any fish from them because of it. There may be fish that will rid your tank of these pests, perhaps something like clown loach or....? but beyond a complete tank tear-down, I don't know any way of ridding your tank of the pests. There MIGHT be a chemical treatment, but without knowing more it's hard to guess what that treatment might be. If you let me/us know what fish you have in your tank, and if you've recently added something new that might have carried the pests in (fish or plants or items from another infected tank?) we might be able to help more. Good luck!


----------



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

Here they are "Planaria"

Gits Grrr, hope my fish eat them!


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

I had them, nasty little buggers!


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

That's them. Don't know how to get rid of them short of tearing down the tank, but maybe someone else here does. Good luck!!!


----------



## grfury (Feb 2, 2011)

I dealt with a planaria outbreak in an aquarium that was housing some adopted fish from a neighbor (he bought them from a big box store that I will not name). This is what I did.

Planaria do not like Aquarium salt so that is your first step, 15mls (1 tablespoon) of aquarium salt for every 5 gallons of water, keeping in mind not all fish like aquarium salt. The next thing you should do is a 15% water change every day followed by a dose of something containing formalin (Quick Cure), available at any decent local fish shop. Also use a gravel washer (python system for example) to clean your gravel thoroughly. Short of that you can do a total tear down, nuke everything with boiling water, new gravel, and recycle.

As a side note I've been told that certain species of live bearers (mollies, platies etc) will eat Planaria, but I could find no proof of it.


----------

